

The Future of Privacy: How Privacy Norms Can Inform Regulation - bootload
http://www.danah.org/papers/talks/2010/PrivacyGenerations.html

======
jdp23
Excellent discussion. Here are danah's recommendations to the attendees
(technologists, entrepreneurs, policy makers):

1) Provide tools that allow people to make wise decisions; 2) Offer control
and transparency around data and information flows; 3) Emphasize opt-in over
opt-out models; 4) Focus on curtailing usage, not collection.

